# English companies based in Cyprus?



## sara21_uk (Dec 21, 2008)

Does anyone know the names of any English companies in Cyprus?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sara21_uk said:


> Does anyone know the names of any English companies in Cyprus?


What sort of companies?
Whereabouts in Cyprus?


----------



## sara21_uk (Dec 21, 2008)

Veronica said:


> What sort of companies?
> Whereabouts in Cyprus?


Any English companies based around Limassol or Paphos.
Small to Large
Thanks!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sara21_uk said:


> Any English companies based around Limassol or Paphos.
> Small to Large
> Thanks!


I take it this is for getting work?
If so what so of work do you have experience in?


----------

